# NorCal TUGgers gathering - July 14th, 2007



## kapish (May 24, 2007)

*:whoopie:NorCal TUGgers luncheon:whoopie:
July 14, 2007 @ 11:30 - 2
Fuddruckers, Concord CA
*(1975 Diamond Blvd, E-260, Concord, CA  94520        Phone: 925-825-1443)*
*​ 



​ 
The NorCal TUGgers luncheon is just a month away! If you are a timeshare owner and live in the San Francisco Bay Area (better yet, even visiting the area  ) here is your chance to meet with some really cool people! Bring your travel stories and picture albums and share them with the rest of the gang. 

 (If you are new to timesharing or if you are thinking about getting into timesharing don't miss this opportunity!)

 Please post a response to this thread -or- send me a PM -or- email me at TUG (at) kapeesh (dot) com to let me know if you are planning to attend this event.​ 
*>>>Here is a link to pictures from the last gathering!!<<<
 
**Confirmed: *

kapish (Manoj)
barndweller (Julie)
KauaiMark (Mark Perry)
hudshut (Maria, Tim and Matthew)
teepeeca (Pam & Tony)
getawayguy and getawaygal (Ty & Helen)
Corinne
catwgirl (Linda)
Pila
naptime (Lili)
edalsneerg (Mike G)
bigghoggee (Caroline)
platinum (Lynne)
Faust (Ken)

trota_mun2 (Karen Rice)
calgal
Gary (Gary Douglas)
Allie (annalytical)
Linda & Dennis (linmcginn)

*Tentative: *

AreWeThereYet (Tom)
VacationLover (Norma)
Kathy Q
bigrick 
madmitch (Mitch)
calberry (Steve)
Nancy (NancyAEO)
Post a response to this thread if you are planning to attend.


----------



## barndweller (May 24, 2007)

Mr & Mrs Barndweller will be there!


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2007)

I'll be on the BI on the 14th - how about holding it there?


----------



## kapish (May 24, 2007)

Julie, looking forward to meeting you and Mr. barndweller. Denise, sorry we will miss you. 

Denise, since this date is only a suggestion, throw couple of dates that will work for you. We may be able to adjust this


----------



## barndweller (May 24, 2007)

I'm open to other dates. I'll be gone July28 to Aug 11...Worldmark Victoria.


----------



## LisaH (May 24, 2007)

I'll be on my way flying back home from Kauai. We'll be there from July 4-July 13th.

Oops. I meant we'll be on Kauai from July 4th to 14th...


----------



## IngridN (May 24, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> I'll be on the BI on the 14th - how about holding it there?



So will we!  Had to reschedule after I dislocated my kneecap helping DH put luggage into the car in May the night before our early a.m. flight to the BI!  

Ingrid


----------



## Corinne (May 24, 2007)

*Can I be an honorary NorCal Tugger?*

I'm visiting from far-flung Massachusetts July 4-14, traveling with my 10 year old daughter (see post on Western BBS).  We're taking the red-eye home Saturday night so we don't need to be at the airport (SFO) until late.  It would be fun to meet some of you while we're there.

-Corinne


----------



## kapish (May 24, 2007)

Corinne said:


> I'm visiting from far-flung Massachusetts July 4-14, traveling with my 10 year old daughter (see post on Western BBS).  We're taking the red-eye home Saturday night so we don't need to be at the airport (SFO) until late.  It would be fun to meet some of you while we're there.


Corinne, it will be great to have you participate in the luncheon.  :whoopie:


----------



## KauaiMark (May 25, 2007)

*If I'm sequestered....*

We get back from Kauai on the 6th and have jury duty the next week. 

I'll plan to be there if I'm not holed up in some hotel on something like a triple murder thing.

...Mark


----------



## kapish (May 25, 2007)

KauaiMark said:


> We get back from Kauai on the 6th and have jury duty the next week.
> 
> I'll plan to be there if I'm not holed up in some hotel on something like a triple murder thing.


Mark, looking forward to meeting you at the luncheon! (I think it is highly unlikely you will get sequestered  )


----------



## HudsHut (May 25, 2007)

Maria, Tim & Matthew will be there (seated at table on far right).


----------



## teepeeca (May 25, 2007)

Looks as if Pam and I will be able to attend.  We get back from Lake Tahoe on the 13th.  It was nice meeting many nice people at this get-together last year.

Tony


----------



## kapish (May 25, 2007)

Excellent! This is turning out to be a pretty popular event


----------



## getawayguy (May 25, 2007)

The Getawaygal and I will be there to visit with old friends and make some new ones.


----------



## Kathy Q (May 26, 2007)

I'll be watching airfares to see if they come down low enough for me to pop into town.  It's been ages since I've been at a NorCal Tuggers lunch!   

Kathy Q


----------



## Corinne (May 26, 2007)

Hey Kathy,

Wouldn't it be funny to run into each other at this luncheon?  Despite both living in MA, it's the far-flung TUG gatherings that seem to draw us together.  It must be because we're so dedicated, right?  ;-)

Hope you can make it.  We could be the New England contingent. 

-Corinne  



Kathy Q said:


> I'll be watching airfares to see if they come down low enough for me to pop into town.  It's been ages since I've been at a NorCal Tuggers lunch!
> 
> Kathy Q


----------



## bigrick (May 26, 2007)

Bummer!  As it stands right now, my BIL has picked that very day for his wedding.  There are some unresolved issues (whaterver that means) I'm told so their date may change.  Fortunately, TUGgers can handle last minute changes if it does work out that I/we can attend.


----------



## cali girl (May 26, 2007)

We'll be at Worldmark Pismo Beach that week and it's too far from Concord. If we were home in Sacramento we would come. It's been awhile since we came to a meeting.


----------



## catwgirl (May 26, 2007)

I think I can make it.  

Linda


----------



## Pila (May 26, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## madmitch (May 27, 2007)

July 14th is going to be a tough one to make but if I can make alterations to my schedule at work I'll be there!

Cheers
Mitch (madmitch)
Sonoma


----------



## kapish (May 29, 2007)

Fellow NorCal TUGger "naptime" just sent me an email to let me know she will be joining too :whoopie:


----------



## trota_mun2 (May 30, 2007)

*NorCal TUG gathering July 14*

I would like to attend the meeting at Fudruckers in Concord on July 14. 
I don't know if this will get through because I can't remember all the different TUG passwords to have access.  My username is trota_mun2. My real name is Karen Rice (formerly Karen Mitchell). I hope to meet you at the pizzeria in July.


----------



## kapish (May 30, 2007)

trota_mun2 said:


> I would like to attend the meeting at Fudruckers in Concord on July 14.
> I don't know if this will get through because I can't remember all the different TUG passwords to have access.  My username is trota_mun2. My real name is Karen Rice (formerly Karen Mitchell). I hope to meet you at the pizzeria in July.


Hi Karen, thanks for the post. We would love for you to join the luncheon. I will add you to the list :whoopie:


----------



## calberry (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the notification and putting us down as tentative.  Our DIL (Roseville) had a baby Apr. 20th, and our DD is due 'literally' ANY DAY.  So with two baby girls to visit this summer (along with other fun stuff) we will be pretty busy!

Any Concord Blue Devil fans out there?  50th anniversary year and Drum Corps. finals at the Rose Bowl in Aug...fun times!

Steve


----------



## calgal (Jun 1, 2007)

I will try to make it with some of my kids. We were at the luncheon 2 years ago and had a great time.


----------



## kapish (Jun 1, 2007)

calgal said:


> I will try to make it with some of my kids. We were at the luncheon 2 years ago and had a great time.


Thanks calgal. I have added your name to the list :whoopie: and looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 3, 2007)

Two for Fuds...


----------



## winger (Jun 6, 2007)

First, the big question: is uncle Tugger paying for this gig?

Count me in as tentative - all depends on work (unfortunately) and my dental appt that morning. I do live in the area, so this is a HUGE PLUS, and I've been wanting to meet many of you!!!

Do kids normally go to these get togethers (ages 3 1/2 and 5) ?


----------



## barndweller (Jun 6, 2007)

Kids are welcome by me!! I may stop by my kid's place in Pittsburg & pick up grandaughter (9yrs.) so she  can "do" lunch with Grandma & Grandpa. We don't get to see her often enough.


----------



## kapish (Jun 7, 2007)

Fuddruckers is a kid-friendly place, and more importantly NorCal TUGgers' kids are so well-behaved, so bring'em!!


----------



## catwgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Kapish,

What's the address?


----------



## kapish (Jun 7, 2007)

catwgirl said:


> What's the address?


 1975 Diamond Blvd, E-260, Concord, CA  94520        Phone: 925-825-1443


----------



## kapish (Jun 9, 2007)

Received a PM from linmcginn. Linda, looking forward to meeting you and Dennis at the luncheon :whoopie:


----------



## kapish (Jun 15, 2007)

This is less than a month away, and I am really looking forward to it. I plan to carpool with getawayguy (Ty) to the luncheon.


----------



## kapish (Jul 1, 2007)

*Looking forward to a fun get together!*

_*Less than 2 weeks!!!

*_*:whoopie:NorCal TUGgers luncheon:whoopie:
July 14, 2007 @ 11:30 - 2
Fuddruckers, Concord CA
*(1975 Diamond Blvd, E-260, Concord, CA  94520        Phone: 925-825-1443)
o-=-=-=-=-=---=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-o

​


----------



## calberry (Jul 5, 2007)

calberry said:


> Thanks for the notification and putting us down as tentative.  Our DIL (Roseville) had a baby Apr. 20th, and our DD is due 'literally' ANY DAY.  So with two baby girls to visit this summer (along with other fun stuff) we will be pretty busy!



As suspected in my original post regarding the get together, we have indeed planned a weekend trip to Roseville to visit the grand kids so we will not be able to make the lunch.

Hope you all have a great time, and perhaps we can join you the next time!

Steve


----------



## bigrick (Jul 7, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Bummer!  As it stands right now, my BIL has picked that very day for his wedding.  There are some unresolved issues (whaterver that means) I'm told so their date may change.  Fortunately, TUGgers can handle last minute changes if it does work out that I/we can attend.



My BIL's plans are certain now to *not* be married in CA on this day.  We can and will attend.  Please add Rick and Terri to your 'confrimed' list.


----------



## madmitch (Jul 9, 2007)

My best to all those I met at the past two luncheons but I won't be back in the area until later Saturday afternoon.

Hopefully I won't miss next years gathering, I look forward to it. 

  Cheers
Mitch from Sonoma


----------



## barndweller (Jul 9, 2007)

Greetings fellow Nor-Cal Tuggers

Just to give Kapish a heads up...A dear friend of ours passed away yesterday. The memorial service is tentatively set for sometime Saturday in Livermore. We are hoping we will be able to make an appearance at Fudds to at least say howdie & put some faces to the names but we are uncertain at this time how the timing will turn out. If at all possible we will be there for at least a quick hello.


----------



## kapish (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Julie, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope to see you, but if we don't see you this time, we will meet next time. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone from the Sacramento area attending?  Want to carpool?

Linda


----------



## barndweller (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay, our schedule is going to work out on Saturday so we get to come meet you all at Fudds afterall!  We won't be wearing our aloha shirts, however. 

So look for the late middle-age (okay, old foggies)  couple dressed in somber attire. Just us two, no grandkids or MIL.

You all will be THE BRIGHT SPOT in our day. We are really looking forward to it!
Paul & Julie from Twain Harte


----------



## winger (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry folks, but I have to deal with some landlord/tenant issues up in Sac this Sat and Sun.  I'll catch up with everyone next time, I was so looking fwd to meeting career vacationers and putting some faces to names. I am just a bit disappointed :annoyed:


----------



## madmitch (Jul 12, 2007)

Kapish

I've had a change in plans and right now it looks like I'll be at the luncheon.
Not sure if Karen will make it or not.

Should things continue to change I'll let you know.

Cheers
Mitch Laing
aka MadMitch


----------



## kapish (Jul 13, 2007)

*NorCal TUGgers luncheon > THIS SATURDAY @ 11:30!*

NorCal TUGgers luncheon

* July 14, 2007 @ 11:30 - 2
Fuddruckers, Concord CA
*(1975 Diamond Blvd, E-260, Concord, CA  94520        Phone: 925-825-1443)*
*​ 



​ 
*The NorCal TUGgers luncheon is this Saturday! Looking forward to meeting everyone at Fuddruckers at 11:30!   Be sure to bring your travel stories, pictures, bread pudding...?? *
​


----------



## bigrick (Jul 13, 2007)

catwgirl said:


> Anyone from the Sacramento area attending?  Want to carpool?
> 
> Linda



Linda, my wife and I are attending but we planned a full day in the East Bay after the lunch.  So we won't get to carpool yet but you will finally meet my wife!

See you there!


----------



## bigrick (Jul 13, 2007)

barndweller said:


> So look for the late middle-age (okay, old foggies) couple dressed in somber attire. Just us two, no grandkids or MIL.



My guess is you'll be indistinguishable from most of the group.


----------



## kapish (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ty, Helen and I will be there by 11:30. *



bigrick said:


> My guess is you'll be indistinguishable from most of the group.


  We plan to be in the upstairs portion of the restaurant, or in the side room, if upstairs area is taken by some large party.  Look for folks from these pictures  link
  Most of us would be in the same outstanding outfit... :whoopie:

BTW, if anyone needs my cell number, PM me, please!


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 13, 2007)

I am so jealous!  Wish I could be there, but I cannot.  Know that I am there in spirit, and take a lot of pictures!

Fern


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Kapish,

I have another commitment and won't be able to make it.  I hope you all have a GREAT time.

Linda


----------



## kapish (Jul 13, 2007)

*Come and meet us upstairs!!*

Linda, I am sorry, we will miss you at the get-together. We will see you next time  

Fern, believe it or not, we talk about you at all the NorCal TUGgers luncheons  They say - Fern used to co-ordinate one heck of a get-together! Those were special times according to those who had the good fortune to hang out with you. 

Caroline just let me know that *we will be meeting in the upstairs room tomorrow.* Thanks Caroline  I am glad this is the case - as it will be FAR quieter upstairs than at the general area.


----------



## kapish (Jul 14, 2007)

Directions to Fuddruckers


----------



## winger (Jul 15, 2007)

so wheres all the pics?  i just got home from Sac....long day.  Was so looking fwd to joining you guys


----------



## kapish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Here are the pictures!*

Wow! That was such a fun gathering! I will post the pictures first, and follow up with stories later  





   Ty (getawayguy), cabobill and tutortom (arewethereyet) 





getawayguy 





Pam and Tony (teepeeca)





Susan (garnett) and Ken (Faust)


----------



## kapish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Next set of pictures*





Gary Douglas and "Pila" 





kapish, cabobill Susan, Caroline(hunneybunny) Tom (TT/ Arewetheryet) 





Karen, another WorldMark owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Claudette, KauaiMark and Pat


----------



## kapish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Too much fun ... too few pics...*

Last set of pictures ...  It was so much fun that I could only take so few pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was having such a terrific time talking with everyone that I had a really difficult time to get away and take more photos of all that was going on. Hopefully I will get to see the pictures Ty and Ken had taken during the luncheon. 





Ken (Faust), madmitch, Julie (barndweller),  





A view of the luncheon 





Norma and Ty


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like everyone had a great time!  It is nice to see the pictures too.


----------



## kapish (Jul 15, 2007)

iconnections said:


> Looks like everyone had a great time!  It is nice to see the pictures too.


 Thanks Emmy. We all had such a fun time! 

Thanks to all the NorCal TUGgers who participated in this get-together. All the interesting stories and the easy-going attitude everyone showed -- can't wait for the next one!

Special thanks to Caroline (hunneybunny) to arrange the room for us. Once they shut off the music to our area, it was much quieter and more enjoyable (thanks Ken! )

We had a nice turn out. Several TUGgers attended the luncheon although they just got back from their trips. (Gary, thanks for telling me about the Grand Chateau. We will need to check and confirm whether the GC guests get to use the pool at the new Planet Hollywood resort/casino.)


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, looks like a great gathering - wonderful turnout - thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## VacationLover (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, it was a very nice turnout.  I did not get to meet everyone, but at least now I can put a face with the forum unsernames.  It was very interesting to hear about everyone's timeshares they own and where they have travelled to.  I would venture to say that Ty and Helene have most of us beat with their adventures.  

Norma


----------



## barndweller (Jul 15, 2007)

What a great bunch of folks! Everyone was so generous with sharing their experiences & love of travel. A very diverse group of owners, too. Such fun! Thanks to everyone who helped to put this meet together &  take the time to attend. It was a real pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## kapish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Some more pictures, by Ken (Faust)*





madmitch, Julie (barndweller) Paul (barndweller), Kapish





Pam and Tony & Big Rick)





Pat , Claudette , Mark (Kauai Mark)





Ty , Bettiet ,Darrin , Lynne , Norme





Rick ,Terry (Big Rick)


----------



## kapish (Jul 15, 2007)

*Some notes...*

I had a great time at the NorCal TUGGERS luncheon.  It was really great to meet all you nice people! 

Let me see if I can write some quick notes about this get together...

Ty and Helen picked me up from home and we would have getten there on time except for the traffic jam at the I-880/I-680 link... 
When we got there, half the crowd already assembled and were progressing with the meet, greet and eat program 
We missed Fern, Doug Kaya, Denise etc. etc. Hope we can get together again with all of you soon.
We all had opportunity to introduce ourselves and talk about the various weeks we own, and share our favorite resorts/region. Yeaah!!
I was impressed by the amount of travel/ timesharing knowledge everyone had. Majority seem to own 5+ weeks and know quite a bit about the industry, and how to make the best out of their weeks. Very cool! :whoopie:


----------

